# Volkl 724 pro



## Rick Kane (Nov 16, 2005)

i'm thinking of picking up a pair of last years 724 pros. i ski mostly east coast with 1 or 2 trips out west a year so i want something that is good on hardpack and some deeper snow. i cant decide between the 170s and 178s, im 6'1" 150lbs. any inpuyt would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 16, 2005)

demo


----------



## GrizzlyFD (Nov 17, 2005)

I have a pair of Volkl 724 pros w/motion 177cm from 2 years ago and all I can say is that they are amazing.  Basically the same ski as last year with the 77mm waist to float through the deep stuff but a decent enough sidecut to carve deep trenches on the groomers.  Very stable and nice damping.  

I might be looking to sell these, pm me if interested.


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2005)

What Steve said, but if that's not an option, at your weight, I would go for the 170cm especially if you want to take these in the bumps or the trees. I demoed them last year and they are a very lively and fun ski, but they, like most Volkls, like to ski *fast*. A bit shorter ski may help offset this if you spend any times in the moguls or glades. Hope this helps.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 18, 2005)

Its funny how you have a pic of surfing as your avatar and your user name as Rick Kane. Is that any relation to the movie North Shore? Rick Kane was the name they used for the actor in that movie.


----------



## Rick Kane (Nov 19, 2005)

> Is that any relation to the movie North Shore?



yes, it has everything to do with the movie except that picture is in nj. i keep that movie on very heavy rotation along with another 80's movie, ski country. Not one warren miller movie i have seen has ever come close to ski country. also thanks for the help with the 724 pros, i'm currently wieghing them against last years 8000 legends


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 19, 2005)

i am pretty fond of saying if you lean towards groomers, go with the 724 pro.  if you lean towards powder and natural, 8000s all the way!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 17, 2012)

how much you think i can get for used pair of 724 pro?


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 17, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> how much you think i can get for used pair of 724 pro?



$20


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> $20



is that an offer?  


btw, i sold my old schwinn this past weekend for $50.  kid bought it said it was approaching "classic" age and he was going to fix it up to resell.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 17, 2012)

You'll need to sell it to someone not very familiar with gear, those are over six year old skis and used I would imagine? Maybe you could sell them at a ski swap. $50 maybe? $100 tops if you can find a sucker or someone that really loves that ski and wants another pair.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 17, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> You'll need to sell it to someone not very familiar with gear, those are over six year old skis and used I would imagine? Maybe you could sell them at a ski swap. $50 maybe? $100 tops if you can find a sucker or someone that really loves that ski and wants another pair.


thanks.

i put up on craigslist, we'll see what happens.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 18, 2012)

GrizzlyFD said:


> with the 77mm waist to float through the deep stuff



This is pretty funny


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 18, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> This is pretty funny



the 724 was the first ski i purchased after returning to skiing after a multi year hiatus.  compared to my k2 KVC comps they did float .


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 19, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> btw, i sold my old schwinn this past weekend for $50.  kid bought it said it was approaching "classic" age and he was going to fix it up to resell.



I didn't think you'd ever part with that bike! Did you take a few pic before you sold it?


----------

